# Potty Trained but ALWAYS Pees in Kitchen??



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi All, 

Arthur is 4.5 months now and is basically fully potty trained EXCEPT for the fact that whenever he is in the kitchen and watns to potty he will just go! For most of the day, Arthur lives in my room and has access to our courtyard (where he potties) through the dog door (dont worry its fully enclosed by all four corners of our house). 

Whenever he needs to potty and hes in my room he will gladly run out himself BUT when he is in the kitchen, he thinks he can pee there? He isnt really allowed anywhere else in the house so I dont know if he just wont pee in my room or whether he thinks the kitchen is also a potty. 

Is there anyway I can fix this  :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

If your puppy pees in the kitchen, he is not "fully potty trained". It is unrealistic to expect a 4 month old puppy to be completely potty trained..you should keep him confined to your room and gradually increase his space..the average age for a Maltese to be fully reliable is close to one year..depending on how consistent the owner is with training.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Is he afraid of the flooring in the kitchen? Rocky, for some reason is terrified of the kitchen floor, I will go in there, leave and ten minutes later realize he is still in there, standing very still. When he does finnaly move he acts like he can't keep balance on the loor and scrambles like lunatic to get out. Tucker, on the other hand, has no issues at all with it.


----------



## nicolen412 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, I realised "fully" potty trained is the wrong term to use, and no I dont think hes afraid of the floor cos he runs around sniffing for food all the time! 

I just dont understand because he knows how to get back to my room from the kitchen and knows how to get to the door from my room ... but doesnt know how to get to the door from the kitchen? 

Do you think I should start leading him from the kitchen to the door :S


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Can you do stuff that makes him think of the kitchen as his den? Take him there right after he pees outside and feed him there. Give him a chewy and stay there with him for 5 min. I would also not allow any access to the kitchen except for these times.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

My Cici did the same thing!! It seemed like she was fully potty trained but if I ever let her go to the kitchen and not pay attention for one second, she would just pee! But she would use her potty pad most of the time so it was wierd. But I just didn't let her have any more accidents I always kept my eye on her, I wouldn't let her go in the kitchen unsupervised, I was like a hawk always keeping my eye on her. If I needed to go to the restroom I would put her in her crate or play pen, and after a month or a little more of no accidents I started to trust her, and she's never had an accident since . Just make sure to clean the floor in the kitchen really well, where there was an accident, so there's no potty smell. Aside from that I don't really have any other advice, just my 2 cents . 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------

